# Hit by a legend



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Yesterday around 4 in the afternoon, my doorbell rang, normally the mail 
would come around 2, so I open te door, not suspecting anything like 
what I was about to get hit with. 

The mailman handed me a package and ran of.
Having no idea who this could be from I look at the label and see that it is 
from Silverfox.
Opening the package revealed an opus X box, it was halffull of the 
robustos!!!

I have no idea what I did to deserve this, nor do I have words to express 
my gratitude.
All I can say is thank you Shawn, it means a lot to me that you thought of 
me being worthy enough for a gift like this. 
Not to mention the thoughtfull note you included, makes me wish I was as 
good with words so I can express my gratitude.

Please bump Silverfox's RG for me if you can :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WHAT!!!! NO PICS???:r
Sounds like an awesome hit from ole Shawn:tu:tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> WHAT!!!! NO PICS???:r
> Sounds like an awesome hit from ole Shawn:tu:tu


what he said...no pics!!! one hell of a hit...The Legend never stops to amaze me


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

this thread is useless without pics lol


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Geez, I was still looking for my camera, it was somewhere between the babystuff in the room we just finnished. 
Here you go:


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

OK forget it, I don't want to see that....:dr:dr


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

wow, that is some cigar bomb.. 

who did you piss off to get hit like that??


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

havana_lover said:


> wow, that is some cigar bomb..
> 
> who did you piss off to get hit like that??


It was Silverfox, no idea if I pissed him off though, there was a really nice 
letter included with this.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I should have dropped by yesterday to smoke one of them stogies with you


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Simon, you deserve hits of that nature for many reasons...mostly, in my eyes, for support troops who are not from your own country. The things you have given to those troops is above and beyond what many here stateside are doing for them...Thank you Simon...you deserve any and all recognition for what you have done!


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

YEaaaaaa Nice hit Shawn! Beautiful!!

El Diablo!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow!!! What a grand slam, very nice hit Fox. It sure is fun bombing the Freaky Deaky Dutch boys....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ok, what can I do to make Shawn pissed at me? :r :r



Nice hit Shawn!! Very nice! :tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

oh...my....god

nothing like two great gorillas going at it


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Simon, you deserve hits of that nature for many reasons...mostly, in my eyes, for support troops who are not from your own country. The things you have given to those troops is above and beyond what many here stateside are doing for them...Thank you Simon...you deserve any and all recognition for what you have done!


Absolutely agree with Andrew on this one!!! Simon, you are one of the best people I know. You deserve what you get hit with and more!! You come from a very rare breed of people that give more than they shall ever receive. Words can't really say how dear of a person you are and an aset here to CS. I am so very proud to call you a friend.
Shellie

And Shawn great hit!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Simon.....well deserved....

Nicely done Shawn:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Simon, you deserve hits of that nature for many reasons...mostly, in my eyes, for support troops who are not from your own country. The things you have given to those troops is above and beyond what many here stateside are doing for them...Thank you Simon...you deserve any and all recognition for what you have done!


I could not have said it better than that.

I will add, that Simon is not only generous but he is a humble and supportive friend that gives truly of himself, not just "things" but this is a man that is not afraid to share his soul. I look forward to one day sharing a fine scotch a great cigar and plenty of conversation with this man in person. There are many many fine BOTL in this community and Simon is in my opinion right amongst the top of them


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> I could not have said it better than that.
> 
> I will add, that Simon is not only generous but he is a humble and supportive friend that gives truly of himself, not just "things" but this is a man that is not afraid to share his soul. I look forward to one day sharing a fine scotch a great cigar and plenty of conversation with this man in person. There are many many fine BOTL in this community and Simon is in my opinion right amongst the top of them


hummmmm 5 down....35 ta go :gn:gn


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

No idea? You in Amsterdam and "smoking"? Great hit Shawn! For some reason, I don't think this is the end of the run. :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

There's really nothing I can add to this, so...
Congratulations Simon!!!
and...
Nice work, Shawn. :tu

The whole thing just plain made me feel good.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Amazing hit. 

I hope you enjoy the heck out of those. Obviously, Shawn intended you to.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice Simon. Enjoy each and every one.


As for Fox, what can you say.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Silverfox doesn't disappoint ... ever.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

And this is why he is called "Legend", great hit Shawn!!! Enjoy Simon, you deserve it!! :tu :tu


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

great hit on my favorite dutch-bag!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

s0leful0ne said:


> _my favorite dutch-bag!_


you just broke my heart Aldrin


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> I could not have said it better than that.
> 
> I will add, that Simon is not only generous but he is a humble and supportive friend that gives truly of himself, not just "things" but this is a man that is not afraid to share his soul. I look forward to one day sharing a fine scotch a great cigar and plenty of conversation with this man in person. There are many many fine BOTL in this community and Simon is in my opinion right amongst the top of them


 Nice bomb of a great BOTL, Shawn! Thanks for the note of explanation!:tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

mmm opus nom nom nom

Enjoy simon

James


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice, Enjoy!.........:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

s0leful0ne said:


> great hit on one of my favorite dutch-bags!


:tpd::ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone has already said it and its true, Simon you deserve this more than anyone. Looking forward to next month bud!


----------

